# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal 4.24 Pyraminx Average (with 2.25 +2 single)



## the super cuber (Jan 20, 2015)

(7.58), (3.24), 4.10, 4.37, 2.25+2 = 4.24 NR Average!

missed the NR single because of +2 on the last solve, without +2 average would have been 3.90 

i will try to break the sub 4 barrier soon 

pyraminx- moyu
method- lbl with intuitive l4e


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 17, 2015)

That +2 is unfortunate better luck next time  !!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice! You use the same method as me and the same puzzle (Moyu) as me, so hopefully I'll be sub-5 one day too


----------

